

Why can't Google fix their frontpage? - frik

Google&#x27;s frontpage displays an unformatted message for a few seconds&#x2F;milliseconds on the top left:<p>&quot;Get to Google faster. Update your default search engine.&quot;<p>Screenshot: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;s7.postimg.org&#x2F;52fu9wbdn&#x2F;google_bug.png
======
monroepe
Probably because you are using an old version of IE.

~~~
frik
Is an up-to-date IE11 old? Is Windows 7 already considered old?

I have seen this bug on dozens of Windows 7 PCs IE9, IE10 and IE11.

Sometimes it's only visible for a few milliseconds sometimes it is visible for
1-2 seconds.

Most probably just don't notice the quick flash of a message text.

~~~
monroepe
Wow. I really thought that screen shot was from IE8 or IE9. I didn't know they
still had their back and forward arrows like that. It looks so bad in my
opinion. I had to downgrade to IE9 at work for certain tasks and mine looks
the same. Normally I just use Chrome though.

~~~
frik
It's an optional setting (right-click in the area next to the address bar to
change it). I just prefer it that way, as I use IE since IE4 on Win95. Though,
I am pretty pissed with the upcoming "Edge" and will probably switch to
Firefox or Chrome.

------
hobarrera
What browser is that? Don't they show an ad from Google Chrome on all non-
chromium browsers?

Or, you could just use [http://ddg.gg/](http://ddg.gg/)

------
frik
Screenshot as link:
[http://s7.postimg.org/52fu9wbdn/google_bug.png](http://s7.postimg.org/52fu9wbdn/google_bug.png)

~~~
ljk
is anyone else getting a thumbnail-sized pic?

------
MalcolmDiggs
That's not the only weird part. The bottom of the second "g" in google is
overlapping the search bar.

I think there must be something weird with the way IE is interpreting the
CSS...very odd.

------
DanBC
What happens if you click "no thanks"?

(I don't think you should have to. I think Google should be honoring whatever
you have set in your browser.)

~~~
breakingcups
It will not show you that bar anymore.

